# Coax splitters



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Used for remotely powered amps like satellite LNB


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought it was a PoE over coax adapter.












http://www.altronix.com/products/product.php?name=ebridge1pcrt


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I moved an old ladys internet in her house and it was coax, never saw it before.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Its not a splitter. On end goes to the tv. One end to a 12v power pack. Other end goes to a amplifier. This allows amp to be powered by using a existing outlet in a house.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Power pass means there is a DC path from the input to one leg of the splitter,useful say for a masthead amp cable so you don't have to run the coax all the way to the PSU before the splitter,usually achieved by an RF choke.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> I moved an old ladys internet in her house and it was coax, never saw it before.


I have cable internet at my house. Comes in on coax right to my modem. Works great.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I have cable internet at my house. Comes in on coax right to my modem. Works great.


Heck yes. Better than AT&T's


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I have cable internet at my house. Comes in on coax right to my modem. Works great.


I think he might be talking about backbone. not sure tho.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have Comcast cable for TV and internet. Nothing really special about it.


----------

